# iPhone 6 on vodaphone or unlocked



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

*iPhone 6 on vodaphone or unlocked*


View Advert


After an iPhone 6 if anyone has one they no longer require after an upgrade etc , my current iPhone 5 is starting to struggle from recent updates ,must be on vodaphone but unlocked would obviously be fine




*Advertiser*

andyclient



*Date*

17/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

